# NIV RSB Better Than ESV/NKJV RSB???



## SolaGratia (Sep 28, 2007)

I was looking forward in purchasing either the NKJV or ESV Reformation Study Bible but then I found this link Bible Design and Binding: Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible (NIV). 

After reading the actual notes on the NIV RSB and comparing them to the NKJV/ESV RSB plus considering that the NIV RSB contains both the WCF and the TFU with references to related passages I think I might get it. 

However, is any one familiar with this NIV RSB? Any Opinions? Recommendations?, etc.


----------



## S. Spence (Sep 28, 2007)

I own a NIV RSB (the one edited by Pratt) and I have to say I have found it extremely useful. I also own the ESV RSB (the one edited by Sproul) and although I prefer the ESV translation, it's notes are not as comprehensive as Pratt's edition.

More info here:

Third Millennium Ministries eStore - Bibles


----------



## shackleton (Sep 28, 2007)

Ditto to the above post. I have both. The RSB has all the same notes plus it adds a few hundred to those along with articles that pertain to things in the reformed faith. In the back it has the WCF, L/S catechisms and 3 forms of unity. Plus, the notes are keyed to these confessions in the back. It is my favorite bible. John Frame is the theological editor, most of the other contributors are the same as the one by Sproul. It is definately worth getting.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Sep 28, 2007)

The print is much better in the ESV RSB when it comes to my aging eyes. However, the notes in the NIV SRSB are _much_ more comprehensive - and the addition of the Westminster Standards, 3FU, etc., is a great idea which I wish the ESV RSB had considered. Very handy!

If I could have it my way, I'd put the notes and Reformed confessions from the NIV SRSB with the NKJV text and bind it in a nice calfskin leather (like the premier ESV or the Nelson Signature Series) with print similar to the ESV RSB. 

Oh yeah, and while I'm dreaming I might as well be reading that Bible on my yacht in the Mediteranean while eating food prepared by Giada De Laurentiis.


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> The print is much better in the ESV RSB when it comes to my aging eyes. However, the notes in the NIV SRSB are _much_ more comprehensive - and the addition of the Westminster Standards, 3FU, etc., is a great idea which I wish the ESV RSB had considered. Very handy!
> 
> If I could have it my way, I'd put the notes and Reformed confessions from the NIV SRSB with the NKJV text and bind it in a nice calfskin leather (like the premier ESV or the Nelson Signature Series) with print similar to the ESV RSB.
> 
> Oh yeah, and while I'm dreaming I might as well be reading that Bible on my yacht in the Mediteranean while eating food prepared by Giada De Laurentiis.



I agree with this assessment. Since I already have the original New Geneva Study Bible (NKJV) I see no need to buy the ESV RSB since the notes are exactly the same and some of the features, like the index to annotations, have been actually removed. The only upgrade is that the Bible text is far more readable and for some the ESV over the NKJV would be an upgrade. 

The NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible's notes, while based on the NGSB/RSB are much more thorough overall, and having the confessions is a big help as well. I would like to see this version come out in the NASB (not impossible since Zondervan is also a publisher of the NASB) but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 28, 2007)

Another good feature of the _Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible_ is that in addition to listing the Scripture references in the confessional documents, it also goes the other way and all throughout the Scripture text links any verses that were used as proof-texts back to their respective confession(s)/catechism(s).


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Sep 28, 2007)

Pilgrim said:


> The NIV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible's notes, while based on the NGSB/RSB are much more thorough overall, and having the confessions is a big help as well. I would like to see this version come out in the NASB (not impossible since Zondervan is also a publisher of the NASB) but I am not holding my breath.



Yes! The SRSB notes and confessions coupled with the text of the NASB would be outstanding. I probably use the NASB more than any other translation. While we're at it, let's add a slightly larger margin for notes (not too big or we lose portability).


----------



## jawyman (Sep 28, 2007)

I own the NIV/RSB and I cannot speak highly enough about it. I really love having the 3 Forms and especially the WCF in the back. It is a ready reference when you are either leading a Bible study or participating in one.

I would recommend buying it. The only issue some may have with it, is that it is NIV.


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2007)

S. Spence said:


> I own a NIV RSB (the one edited by Pratt) and I have to say I have found it extremely useful. I also own the ESV RSB (the one edited by Sproul) and although I prefer the ESV translation, it's notes are not as comprehensive as Pratt's edition.
> 
> More info here:
> 
> Third Millennium Ministries eStore - Bibles


 
*What He said*


----------



## tdowns (Sep 28, 2007)

*I'm ordering one now....*

Looks great, I'm going to order one now...that NIV, kind of throws me, but I love the extra (Three Forms, etc.)

Seems like a great price as well, now if I can get their site to work...third attempt!


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Spirit of the Reformation study bible is by far the best as far as notes/features are concerned. I use ESV and just keep the SRSB along side for reference.


----------



## tellville (Sep 28, 2007)

The NIV RSB is by far the better of the two. It's night and day in my opinion. However, that NIV is a stickler. The publishers probably knew that Reformed folk would prefer Sproul's ESV version, so they made sure to make a much much better Reformed Study Bible. That's my theory anyway!


----------



## caddy (Sep 29, 2007)

That's why I got both! Our PCA church uses the NIV. 



tellville said:


> The NIV RSB is by far the better of the two. It's night and day in my opinion. However, that NIV is a stickler. The publishers probably knew that Reformed folk would prefer Sproul's ESV version, so they made sure to make a much much better Reformed Study Bible. That's my theory anyway!


----------



## cwjudyjr (Sep 29, 2007)

*NIV-RSB and ESV-RSB*

I have both. I like the ESV-RSB for the text, but use the NIV since it is what we use in church and for the reference materials (Connfessionals et al) included.

I am wondering what the new ESV Literary Study Bible brings to the table. Is it sufficiently different and/or does it bring additional information or insight to justify another purchase?

Conrad


----------



## jmarkbertrand (Oct 1, 2007)

*Thanks for mentioning my review...*

Thanks for linking to my review of the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible. I'm relieved that the consensus here seems to back what I wrote -- that, translation aside, the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible offers much more in its notes and in the confessional content than the rival Reformation Study Bible. I originally purchased the hardback, thinking I'd only use it for occasional reference, but I've found myself referring to it so often that I broke down and sprung for the leather version. 

Since I didn't grow up in the Reformed tradition, having the Three Forms of Unity and the Westminster Standards in the back was a real benefit. If only I could convince Crossway to include them in some future edition of their upcoming Pocket Reference ESV. 

The Literary Study Bible strikes me as a different animal. It's going to be a great tool for reading Scripture with a big-picture appreciation of theme and literary form. It would certainly complement something like the Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, but it wouldn't replace it.


----------



## tdowns (Oct 1, 2007)

*Mine is in the mail!*

Can't wait!!!! I went for the Burgundy leather.....

Having the Confessions, etc. in the back is going to be fantastic!


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 1, 2007)

WTS Bookstore Black Top Leather Only $47.99, Shipping $5.00.

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - $5 Shipping - Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, Black Top Grain Leather


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 1, 2007)

SolaGratia said:


> WTS Bookstore Black Top Leather Only $47.99, Shipping $5.00.
> 
> Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - $5 Shipping - Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible, Black Top Grain Leather



I might have to break down for this. You can get it direct from Third millennium Ministries  for $45 and I believe shipping is free. I bought the hardcover from them a couple of years ago and agree with Mark that leather is the way to go if you're going to use it for anything other than occasional reference. 

Also, the leather on this Bible isn't anything to write home about, but from what I recall it is better than the leather ESV Reformation Study Bibles I've looked at. The original NKJV New Geneva Study Bible published by Nelson had much better quality leather in addition to the other advantages I noted earlier.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 1, 2007)

Aw... man! This would be fantastic for me, as I am going to an NIV-preferred college next year, and I only have the ESV RSB!

I hate forking out so much money, but this looks great. I'm not a huge NIV fan, but it sounds like the notes/confessions would be a great asset for me.

Anybody willing to chip in? I have a Paypal account 


I'm kidding, kidding.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 2, 2007)

I have them both and agree with the previous comments. I wonder why Zondervan doesn't publish the "Spirit of the Reformation" Study Bible in ESV? I can't imagine Crossway would require a huge (relative) fee for it's use and they would sell a lot more of them than the NIV version. I use and RSB ESV mainly because our church uses the ESV but I see a lot of the SOTR bibles there.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> I have them both and agree with the previous comments. I wonder why Zondervan doesn't publish the "Spirit of the Reformation" Study Bible in ESV? I can't imagine Crossway would require a huge (relative) fee for it's use and they would sell a lot more of them than the NIV version. I use and RSB ESV mainly because our church uses the ESV but I see a lot of the SOTR bibles there.



First of all, it would compete with the ESV Reformation Study Bible that is already out, and Crossway is coming out with an ESV Study Bible soon as well. Second, Zondervan is the publisher for the NIV. Based on my observation of Bible publishing, I'd say pigs will fly before you will ever see an ESV Spirit of the Reformation Study Bible especially one that would be published by Zondervan. I had said there was a possibility for a NASB edition, however slight, because Zondervan is a publisher for the NASB, a translation that doesn't have a proprietary publisher the way you have the NIV with Zondervan, NKJV with Nelson, Crossway with the ESV, Holman with the HCSB, etc. Of course the KJV is public domain in the USA and any study version could be coupled with it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe this should be a new thread, but personally I prefer not to bring a study bible to church because it can be distracting, looking at the notes during the sermon or getting distracted doing something else when my undivided attention should be on the sermon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Oct 4, 2007)

tellville said:


> The NIV RSB is by far the better of the two. It's night and day in my opinion. However, that NIV is a stickler. The publishers probably knew that Reformed folk would prefer Sproul's ESV version, so they made sure to make a much much better Reformed Study Bible. That's my theory anyway!



That might make sense except that the NIV SRSB came out about two years before the ESV RSB came out.  

Here's some discussion on the Thirdmill discussion board about this. I was looking for another thread there about the SRSB that I remember but I couldn't find it.


----------



## jbergsing (Oct 5, 2007)

Although the SOTR NIV contains superior notes, I'll stick with the RSB ESV simply because I like the ESV better. I still would love to see Zondervan publish their SOTR in ESV or even NASB. That would be hard to pass up!


----------



## caddy (Oct 5, 2007)

EVEN better would be an ESV SOTR with Wide Margins ! I'm dreaming now....


----------



## tdowns (Oct 5, 2007)

*Just arrived....*

What a beauty! Man, I'm pumped, great notes, the confessions, creeds in the back, and I've browsed the articles, and they look great! Not to mention, my last study bible, was hard back, so so much lighter in the hand.....I love it! I read my NASB paper back at work, so I'm fine with the NIV.

I'M EXCITED!


----------

